# How to receive and cash in postal order from UK?



## happy09 (25 Jun 2009)

Hi, 

I need help. Does anyone knows how to receive and where to cash in  postal order from UK?


----------



## Ann1 (25 Jun 2009)

UK postal orders are issued in sterling pounds only. Maybe you could get an International Money Order to the value of the exchange rate on the day. I am not sure what you mean when you say 'how to receive' it.


----------



## Ann1 (25 Jun 2009)

_www.postoffice.co.uk*. *__You might find some information here._


----------



## happy09 (26 Jun 2009)

Thanks for your answer. What I mean  "to receive" I mean that someone is sending me postal order from UK ...should I go to post office? my bank?or any other bank?


----------



## Ann1 (26 Jun 2009)

I know for a fact that the GPO in Dublin cannot cash a UK postal order issued in sterling pounds. I would say you will have to lodge it your bank account. Phone your bank and they will give you a clearance time. Hope this helps.


----------

